# Surfing, The Surf and the Surfers



## petach (Mar 31, 2014)

6D 70/300L combo, Ballina NSW


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Petach.
I love the colours the light through the water makes in 2,7, and 8, like the colour of stained glass.

Cheers Graham.



petach said:


> 6D 70/300L combo, Ballina NSW


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2014)

I particularly like #7!


----------

